# Egg Beater v. SPD



## rowotter (Mar 23, 2010)

The Crank Brother Egg Beaters appear to be a rather elegant design. Is there any reason NOT to get started with those? Are there any benefits of the SPD system (or vice versa) that I should be considering?

Without any experience, it would seem that with the 4-sided entry the Egg Beaters would be the way to go. Am I missing someting?

Thanks!


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Both are good designs*

I have been running eggbeaters in various forms (Candy Malletts Acids SL's) and they are great pedals. The biggest advantage to the egg is its performance in mud. SPD's suck in the mud. It clogs them up and then you cannot clip in. Because of the open design the Eggs shed mud really well and a little kick clears the mud away from them.

The eggs also have more float (the ability to move your foot while clipped in. My knees prefer this to being held tightly in place like on an spd. I don't think either pedal is easier to get into or out of they both work well once you are used to them.

The biggest negitive to the eggs is durability. I have broken the spindle in half on at least 5 sets of pedals, and rarely get 2 seasons out of them. I have tried taking them apart for bi monthly greasings, rebuilding them with the crank bros rebuild kits with new bearings each season with little success. The Bearings ride against the spindle and as it spins it wears and becomes loose, as it becomes loose it begins to cut a groove. When the groove gets deep it breaks in half. Maybe the Ti spindle would be better I have never owned Ti ones.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The best pedal system to start with is SPD. You get adjustable tension and you can also get the "multi release" cleat which combine to allow a beginner the greatest ease of exiting the pedals. Entry on both pedals is roughly the same ease.

Eggbeaters are nearly dangerous to stand on without being clipped in so if you choose that route go with a EB with a body like the Candy or Acid which will keep your foot from rolling off of the pedal when not clipped in. I also always point out that CB pedals will eject your foot if the opposite side of the pedal strikes a rock. That really bothers me and I can't recommend them.

Time is the other frequently suggested option. Time combines the mud-shedding abilities of the Crank Brothers pedals with the adjustable tension of the SPDs (in the higher end models) and they don't eject when you pedal strike. I prefer Time but they are fairly expensive to get the adjustable tension. SPD is the least expensive option which will allow you to buy some decent shoes and don't underestimate the value of better shoes. Stiff soles, good venting, good traction, and ease of closure are all important parts of picking a shoe.


----------



## Wild Nature (Jun 8, 2012)

The quality of Crank Bros pedals has really dropped off in the last couple years. Apparently they moved assembly operations to China. Eggbeaters are an ingenious design, but be aware that the models made after ~2007 are far less durable than their SPD equivalents. I've been through ~5 pairs of eggbeaters since I started riding regularly back in 2003. I loved them, but each pair got progressively crappier, with the last pair only lasting ~3 months. I have now switched to Time pedals, and I think they are far superior to SPD's or Crank Bros. All of these pedals work well when new. Your choice. Maybe just buy EggBeaters at REI and return them every 3 months when they die.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Another vote for the SPD to start.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Entry level Crank Bro's Candy and Shimano M520 SPD pedals can be found quite cheap, so easy enough to try them both. Having used both for awhile I prefer the Shimano SPD's - much more durable than Candy's, good value for the $$.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I had the same questions until I spoke with a rider/tech at LBS.
I have bad knees and he had surgeries on his.
He suggested Speedplay Frogs.
More $$ but I love them and they shed mud too.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

start with SPD. Less expensive and adjustable tension. If it turns out you really don't like being clipped in then your not really out much money. If you do like it, you can upgrade later.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I vote for Time ATAC pedals. Its true you will pay more for the adjustable version, but, i started on the Alum version and as they wear have gotten pretty easy in/out. I even recently had my front end wash out on a straight trail of sand. I somehow bailed over the handlebars. The unclip reaction does become more instinctual as you ride them.

I tried the SPD pedals to start. Mud would clog them up pretty good and was tough to get in. Even worse to get out. Multi-release cleats helped confidence until i started riding hard. Yes, i could unclip from any angle. Yes, my foot would pull out on the upstroke. Adjusted the tension enough to compensate only made them difficult to release when i needed to. Cheaper versions will also allow you to quit on them early. If you figure you're not out much coin, it doesn't matter if you stop using them. This will mean you won't give the pedals a full trial period.

This all said, in SoCal, i don't have much to worry about mud. A lot of ppl love SPD's for adustability, weight, and function. I just don't think the cheaper versions are best to learn on. You will be hard pressed to find anybody hating Time's. They are heavier and cost more for adjustment (never needed it). But, they are very tough, realiable, and function well. Never tried Crank Bros.


----------



## anthonyk (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 to everything zebrahum said. The ejection from rock strikes drives me nuts, too. Plus the Crank Brothers cleats are brass, so they wear really quickly. I've had my Candy 3s for 2 or 3 months. The bearings are feeling rough already, and the left cleat has worn enough that it releases when my foot turns even just a bit. I've had SPDs and Speedplay Frogs already, so I'll probably give Time pedals a try when I get tired of buying new cleats and bearings every few months for the Candys.


----------



## Live 2 Ride (Nov 4, 2011)

I like my Eggbeater 3s and haven't had any quality problem with them. I'm not a fan of them when they release when I hit rocks though. I just try to hit less rocks.


----------



## DaverSomething (May 12, 2012)

Shimano and other brands offer plenty of one-sided SPD/platform pedals too, which I think are great to start with. You can choose which rides you want to clip in for. Wearing regular shoes and using the platform side for the rides you don't want to clip in.

Using mountain shoes with recessed SPD clips, you can even choose which parts of the ride you don't want to be clipped in for by flipping the pedal over to the platform side. The versatility to chose while you're still getting comfortable is really nice.

I've used Shimano PD-M324s (clip/platform combo, heavy, inexpensive), PD-M520 (dual-sided clip), PD-A530 (clip/platform combo light, mid-priced), and PD-A520 (one-sided clip "road", light, mid-priced)

So far I've stuck with the PD-A520 and PD-A530s. Both very nice pedals all around.

One thing to keep in mind, the pedals with clips only on one side are going to wear more on the clip side than dual-sided clips where the wear gets cut in half on each side. They might only last half as long as dual-sided clips.


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

I started with platform pedals with plastic toe-in cages. This was great for me because I could toe-in and ride just fine. I decided to then upgrade to SPD M324 which I tested out the first time a couple days ago. These are platform on one-side and SPD on the other. Well, while waiting for my shoes with cleats I tested out the platform side - right after a rain. Slick as goose crap. I kept sliding off that pedal and it was not fun at all. Plus, they are heavy.

So, I am going to put the M324's on my hybrid with street tires for pavement riding and I ordered the Shimano M520's, which from every forum I have visited, says is the same as the M540 pedal, just black and 30 grams heavier, for $20 less. 

While I await my M520's in the mail, I get my shoes and cleats in the mail today and will try the clipless side of the M324's to see how I like them.

As far as eggbeaters go, my riding partner suggested I not go with them because they have a lot of float (your foot moves around a lot more than SPD).


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

skip m520, and get the m530 for about 40 bucks


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

clewttu said:


> skip m520, and get the m530 for about 40 bucks


Didn't see them at PricePoint when I ordered. I'll check them out. The ones I ordered are in the mail. Will see how they look. Thanks!

Just looked:
PricePoint has them at $50

Amazon at $41.
Amazon.com: Shimano PD-M530 Trail Mountain Pedals: Sports & Outdoors

I like these.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

I think you'll like the M520's - best bang for the buck going for clipless pedals IMHO.

That being said, the extra float in the Crank Bro's pedals is generally considered a plus (as it can help alleviate knee issues).


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Question from a noob: are these pedals better to start learning in then regular metal or plastic platforms that usually come on bike stock? I saw the Shimano's and the Crank Bros Candy and Mallet are all reasonably priced. Thanks for the input.


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> Question from a noob: are these pedals better to start learning in then regular metal or plastic platforms that usually come on bike stock? I saw the Shimano's and the Crank Bros Candy and Mallet are all reasonably priced. Thanks for the input.


My experience is depends on the terrain. I used clipless on road-bikes, but when I went to mountain I used platform with toe-in cage. As in this photo:










As your skill level increases, you'll want to stay in the pedals as much as possible, climbing, banging over stumps, roots, etc. So I switched to something I can clip into or just use as platform:










But these are quite heavy and so I bought the M520's below and am switching to them. The M324's above are going on another bike for hybrid riding:










Plain old platform pedals are not efficient. You can only push down, not pull up, and slipping off a pedal at the wrong time can make "bad things happen".

I suggest something more than just platforms, and get used to them as your skill progresses.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I've owned both types over the years. My assessment..

EB's:
1) great with mud shedding
2) 4 sided entry may seem twice as good as 2 sided but it never made any real world difference to me
3) EB's eject the cleat upon rock strikes to the bottom.
4) durability is questionable 
5) should you unclip for any reason pedaling without getting clipped back in first is not gonna happen easily. Kinda tricky should you need to restart on a steep incline.
6) brass cleats still??? Wear quick IIRC.
7) Release angle can be changed between 15 or 20 degrees by turning the cleat around, this is cool

SPD's:
1) Not great for mud
2) shimano offers a mult-release cleat (in addition to a standard release) which would be nice for starting. You can release by twisting or you can pull up (unlike the standard cleat). I would not use them personally for my riding.
3) Even cheap-ish pedals like the M520 are very durable
4) Shimano SPD pedals offer adjustable tension. This is great for anybody, especially newbs.
5) SPD will not eject upon rock/log strikes.
6) although certainly not ideal, you can get started on a steep hill without clipping in first. If you go with a SPD like the DX647 it's even easier as it has a cage around the pedal.

I started riding with EB's and then Mallets for almost two years. Was never happy but had never tried anything else. I finally bought Shimano SPD's and have never once looked back. I also ride in the desert so mud is not an issue. 

I don't miss the CB pedals at all.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Again, please forgive the noob in me, but some of the abbreviations are hard for me to follow. (IIRC??CB pedals??) Also, I just want to pick something that is going to be good for someone with no previous experience with clips. I ride on trails that are full of roots, leaves and some solid rocks. I don't know if loose rocks hitting is that big of problem. We don't have huge climbs in Florida, so not sure that matters as well, but clipping back in easily seems important. Again, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

iamspartacus said:


> Again, please forgive the noob in me, but some of the abbreviations are hard for me to follow. (IIRC??CB pedals??) Also, I just want to pick something that is going to be good for someone with no previous experience with clips. I ride on trails that are full of roots, leaves and some solid rocks. I don't know if loose rocks hitting is that big of problem. We don't have huge climbs in Florida, so not sure that matters as well, but clipping back in easily seems important. Again, sorry for all the questions.


IIRC = If I recall correctly
CB pedals = Crank Brothers

Like stated in my previous post I vote to start on SPDS that what I did a month or so ago and I'm perfectly happy with em. Regardless of which style of pedal/cleat you go with, your gonna hit the ground still attached to your bike. Part of the learning curve. It takes awhile but eventually it becomes easier to get in and out without thinking about it. I still go down while attached from time to time. But also sometimes I make it out in time. Like everything else skill related, it just takes time.

FYI, those talking about hitting rocks and the CB pedals coming unclipped are referring to rock strikes, i.e. hitting a stationary rock with the pedal. Not gravel flying up into the pedal.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Cormac, thank you for the clarification on abbreviations, and the further insight. If I go SPD, are there thoughts on the Shimano PD M424? They are double sided, with a resin cage around it.


----------



## rowotter (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone! 

It appears that the EBs may have a couple issues that may not make the extra protection from mud worth it. I'll definitely check out the SPDs or the ATACs. 

Thanks again!


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

SPDs seem to be a lot more popular. Swapping bikes with a buddy on a ride only works if you have the same system. Once in a while,its best to go with whats popular. (thought I'd never say that)


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*A couple of my pennies...*



rowotter said:


> Thanks for the help everyone!
> 
> It appears that the EBs may have a couple issues that may not make the extra protection from mud worth it. I'll definitely check out the SPDs or the ATACs.
> 
> Thanks again!


Start with SPD's for the reasons listed above. Good value with adjustable tension will allow you to inexpensively gauge whether clipless is right for you.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

AlaskaStinson said:


> SPDs seem to be a lot more popular. Swapping bikes with a buddy on a ride only works if you have the same system. Once in a while,its best to go with whats popular. (thought I'd never say that)


Back when my bike was set up as SS my riding partner wanted to switch for a few miles. He'd never tried SS and I never rode a $4k bike. We both had SPDs and it was just like riding my pedals only on a much higher end bike! Was fun. Sadly enough it did make me realize an advantage to having full squish vs hardtail...Shame FS is way out of my budget :madman:


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I started with SPD'S on my mountain bike ,used them for a few years . I 've been running CB eggs for around 8 years . I think that I've knock my foot out 5 or 6 times with rocks,and had to rebuild the peddles once with bearing and sent them back for a cage replacement once. I also still use SPD style pedals on my road bike.


----------



## CDN_Ogre (Jun 18, 2012)

I am looking to buy my first set of clipless pedals and was leaning towards crank bros, but you've all got me second guessing my decision.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

CDN_Ogre, my husband and I use Crank Brothers—not the eggbeaters, the ones with a little platform around them—and love them.

When my 11 year old wanted to try clipless, I bought her some shoes and scrounged up some extra cleats and pedals we had around. She learned in two evenings riding around the yard. Then she was a little hesitant on her first couple trail rides. Now she rocks them.

We have had one pair with a bearing problem, but it was the pair I used when learning to ride and which I bashed into everything—I just assumed it was my fault.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

KAriandne, which CB pedals were those? If an 11 y/o can work them, I think I should be able to as well.


----------



## CDN_Ogre (Jun 18, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> KAriandne, which CB pedals were those? If an 11 y/o can work them, I think I should be able to as well.


I think she's talking about the candy's. I'd post a link, but the forum won't let me  (too few posts).


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Are those better/worse then the Mallets?


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

This thread is very informative, but as a noob, I can't decide which ones to get, or just stick with regular pedals. There are a tone of decisions in this new found sport..........and in a sick way, I like it!!!


----------



## CDN_Ogre (Jun 18, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> Are those better/worse then the Mallets?


define better and or worse, lol

They are targeted at different segments/riders. If you wanted to do alot of downhill riding, I could argue that the mallets are better. If you were doing XC racing I would argue the candy's are better. So I guess my ill informed answer is, "yes, no, maybe so, it depends"...


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Ah, very good question........ don't want to die using them. haha. Seriously though, I am in Florida and ride for mostly fun. We don't have many mountains here so most of the trails are dirt, roots and pebbles. We get a lot of rain, so mud is always a factor. I may race in the future, if they will let old washed up has-beens race, but mostly it will be for fun, trail, xc riding.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

I rode Candy 1's for a couple of weeks as my first set of clipless pedals. I got used to clipping in and clipping out, but in technical spots I couldn't clip out fast enough and fell a lot. Lost a lot of my confidence trying out more difficult trail for fear of not being able to clip out in time. 

I picked up a set of Shimano XT's, with the multi-release cleats and set the tension at the lowest setting. World of a difference. Much easier to clip and and out and I have the confidence that I can get out during any situation.


----------



## Racerx8000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I recommend spd's also. The adjustable tension really makes life easy as a beginner and it makes it easy to up the tension as you get more confident. Also my pedals have been bullet proof since the day I bought them, I've literally bashed them into all kinds of stuff and they still work like they're brand new.


----------



## DaverSomething (May 12, 2012)

On my SPDs, I keep the left tension looser than the right. I just don't have the same coordination there quite yet, and I always unclip on the left first when stopping as well. I get more practice with it, and more confidence knowing I'm not going down that way at least.

As for SPDs picking up mud... absolutely. What a pain, too. The recessed shoe cleats are harder to clean than the pedals for me though (after ride), and I guess CBs have the same disadvantage there.

On the trail, it's easy to see CB pedals are easier to clean on the move, in my case I can only flip the pedal to platform, and I'm still expecting half the useful life of the pedal for being one-sided cleat.

Oh well. To each his own, but good luck with yours! It's really hard to go wrong either way, since it's just the pedals and cleats, not the shoes you have to worry about when switching from one to the other. Assuming even one of the two eventually works out for you. 

$40-50 is the cost of entry to SPD, and looks like CB isn't much more, if at all. So that's the most a mistake will cost... not bad compared to a lot of other bike components. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

rowotter said:


> The Crank Brother Egg Beaters appear to be a rather elegant design. Is there any reason NOT to get started with those? Are there any benefits of the SPD system (or vice versa) that I should be considering?
> 
> Without any experience, it would seem that with the 4-sided entry the Egg Beaters would be the way to go. Am I missing someting?
> 
> Thanks!


I use SPD's and think they work great. I run in the desert so little mud, but alot of rocks. I tend to bash my pedals alot and they can take it. No issues with clipping back in either.

These are the ones I run . 
536's....

Shimano PD-M536 Pedal Reviews

Looks like they are no longer available...


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

JoePAz, which ones do you use?


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> JoePAz, which ones do you use?


The 536's - I posted a link above. I guess today's pedal is the 520. 
I do like taht the 536 has full cage around the pedal. I have many scraps in that cage that has protected the actual fingers that hold cleat down. I ran some wellgo's years ago where I hit one on rock and knocked a finger off. The ride back was a pain since I had only one pedal to clip into. I do alot clipping in mid trail since I try to ride tough terrain perfer to dab than fall over. So to me clipping in right mid trail on a up hill is pretty common. So having both sides is great and enough pedal to crank a few before I lock in so good too. Anyway after that ride got hte 536's and love them despite being a big heavy.

As for flats... I never have felt secure with them. With SPD's my bike feels completely attached to me for any thing I cover. Going down hill on hardtail means alot rear end bouncing around and it is nice to know your feet won't bounce off the pedals.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Thanks.........I guess I should have looked, huh?


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

I've never used the eggbeaters so take my opinion for what it's worth...not much haha. I just got back into biking and bought spd's....I think they're the shimano xt's but not sure. I absolutely love them and for a first time clipless user I think the benefits far outweigh the negatives. The adjustable tension has been great for shortening the learning curve and avoiding attachment to the bike while crashing. 
just my .02 cents


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

iamspartacus said:


> KAriandne, which CB pedals were those? If an 11 y/o can work them, I think I should be able to as well.


I mentioned my family's (and specifically my daughter's) experience with Crank Brothers not to talk anyone into them&#8230; just to say, "Hey, some people like them!"

We've had a few models of Candys.



DaverSomething said:


> As for SPDs picking up mud... absolutely. What a pain, too. The recessed shoe cleats are harder to clean than the pedals for me though (after ride), and I guess CBs have the same disadvantage there.


This is why I gave up on the SPDs that my husband started me on. (I think he bought into the SPD better for beginners because they are adjustable thing.)

The only trouble I've had with cleaning the CB cleat is if I let mud dry there after a ride. While riding I just push the cleat into the pedal. And as long as I wipe the mud out of the cleat before I toss the shoes aside and grab a beer all is good.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The benefits of SPD is the fact that it has been around for over 20 years. They are bullet proof. They are positive in and out.


----------



## digitalformula (Sep 1, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> The best pedal system to start with is SPD. You get adjustable tension and you can also get the "multi release" cleat which combine to allow a beginner the greatest ease of exiting the pedals. Entry on both pedals is roughly the same ease.
> 
> Eggbeaters are nearly dangerous to stand on without being clipped in so if you choose that route go with a EB with a body like the Candy or Acid which will keep your foot from rolling off of the pedal when not clipped in. I also always point out that CB pedals will eject your foot if the opposite side of the pedal strikes a rock. That really bothers me and I can't recommend them.


Another +1 to everything zebrahum said just there. I've been using SPDs for over 15 years and wouldn't change for anything else. I'm currently on the XTR M980 pedals and they kick ass. My left knee is buggered but the 4 degrees of float from the SM-SH51 single-release pedals causes me no issues at all.

That said, I tried some CB Egg Beaters a few months ago and ran into exactly what was said above - one bang on a rock and my shoe was chucked out of the pedal straight away. That'd be suicidal on a decent descent, in my opinion.

Sure, the Egg Beaters are 133g lighter per pair at the top end of the scale if you compare XTR SPDs with the Egg Beater 11 Titanium, but if you're truly worried about that sort of difference, you should probably be more concerned with whether or not your mechanic has finished prepping your bike for the next UCI world cup race than anything else. ;-)


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

I'm running SPD's on both my bikes. Dunno about all this mud talk, I've traversed some nasty bogs with mine and had no problem clipping in. They perform, priced within reason and work fine.


----------



## digitalformula (Sep 1, 2011)

MtnHound said:


> I'm running SPD's on both my bikes. Dunno about all this mud talk, I've traversed some nasty bogs with mine and had no problem clipping in. They perform, priced within reason and work fine.


Agreed. A previous post mentioned that a kick of the Egg Beaters removes any mud from the cleats - it's exactly the same with SPDs (for me, at least).


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

digitalformula said:


> Agreed. A previous post mentioned that a kick of the Egg Beaters removes any mud from the cleats - it's exactly the same with SPDs (for me, at least).


I don't ride much mud but when I do it's usually filled with crushed granite here in the desert. It's the little rocks that get between the cleat and the shoe that make it impossible to clip in. Often they need removed with force and the use of a pick of some kind. Can't say the pedal has even been clogged with mud but I can see it happening. YMMV.


----------



## digitalformula (Sep 1, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> I don't ride much mud but when I do it's usually filled with crushed granite here in the desert. It's the little rocks that get between the cleat and the shoe that make it impossible to clip in. Often they need removed with force and the use of a pick of some kind. Can't say the pedal has even been clogged with mud but I can see it happening. YMMV.


Despite my comment above, I also agree with this. Those small stones can be a pain in the backside, although I've been lucky enough to be able to remove them while in the saddle, on most occasions. Those jammed-in ones, though ... yep, you're right - they need some help.


----------



## l_hooper (Jun 20, 2012)

I have enjoyed the thread, my spd520s should be come in the mail tomorrow and I'm ready to give them a test ride.


----------



## digitalformula (Sep 1, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> I've owned both types over the years. My assessment..
> 
> EB's:
> 1) great with mud shedding
> ...


Only just read this. Even though I'm not the original author of this thread, I'd say this is the best response of all.

Great stuff, eatdrinkride.


----------



## digitalformula (Sep 1, 2011)

l_hooper said:


> I have enjoyed the thread, my spd520s should be come in the mail tomorrow and I'm ready to give them a test ride.


Awesome! From one SPD fan to another, I'm sure you'll be more than happy with that decision.

The only word of advice I have, if you've never ridden clipless pedals before, is not to go thrashing in traffic on your first day unless you have excellent medical insurance and thick skin. ;-)


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

This has been some very good advice. I guess I will try some SPD's. It will be an inexpensive experiment, and there are many to choose from. Thank you for all the good insight.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> This has been some very good advice. I guess I will try some SPD's. It will be an inexpensive experiment, and there are many to choose from. Thank you for all the good insight.


If you have not ridden clipless expect to fall over a few times. This not flaw, but really a motion that needs to be learned. It take some practice and once you get a little tired and stop you will forget and you will fall over. It happens to all of us. With practice it becomes easy to unclip even in nasty spots on the fly. Again it just takes practice.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

digitalformula said:


> Only just read this. Even though I'm not the original author of this thread, I'd say this is the best response of all.
> 
> Great stuff, eatdrinkride.


Hey, thanks dude. Just my personal experience with those pedals.


----------



## wake2dirt (Jul 22, 2008)

It's all preference. I've tried both and I prefer SPD.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I'm new to riding. Ended up with some CB Mallet 3 pedals. I like the platform because it lets me choose when to be clip in or just pedal as you would on flats. I'm new to being clipped in and find it hard sometimes to unclip so I have to anticipate when this is needed and get out of the pedal early whenever possible.

I do worry about the longevity of the pedal though. Having a failure on the trail would be a real major bummer. Sounds like regular preventive maintenance doesn't help much either...:madman:

Anyone have any experience with the latest version of Mallet 3 pedals and how durable they are?

ben


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have ridden both eggbeaters and SPDs. IMO the SPDs are better hands down. They may be a little heavier, but the release is natural and easy. The eggbeaters did not release very easily for me.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess I'm the odd man out as I replaced my SPD pedals for CB types on all my bikes fairly rapidly. My Kona came with a set of Shimano PD-515 pedals and my road bike came with a set of VP M11 pedals. Despite my best efforts to adjust each of these pedals, I could never comfortably get in or out of either one. Lots of bloody knees later (and a time or two of actually having to pull my foot out of my shoe to remove the shoe from the pedal), I switched to CB pedals. No issues since. When I got my FSR, it came with CB Candies, so I lucked out there. I have another set of candies on my roadie, and a set of eggbeaters on my XC bike. They may not be as durable as SPD pedals but, for me, they were the answer to my problems. To be fair, I was not aware that Shimano had a multi release type cleat. Maybe I should get a set of those and try my luck with the 515s again. It might make a difference.


----------



## GABrisson (Jul 15, 2012)

Beebops!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

SPDs are tried and true. Been riding them for almost 20 years. Solid entry and exit. No gimmicks, they just work. Ride with several guys on Eggbeaters...some love them, others have issues. The 4-sided entry is not a big deal and doesn't really add any value IMHO.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

*Gotta Love Jenson*

For me, Jenson is the way to go: They price-matched Amazon's $40.03 and the free shipping and because I live closeby I get them the next day! $43.13 inc. tax delivered.










I have to say I'm a little nervous (I ride SPD on my road bike) it's a long way down on my Rockhopper 29er, but the last time I crashed off a jump, I'm not so sure that my feet did not come off the pedals and added to the rediculousity of my crash. I'l practice on the flats for awhile and I guess I'll practice clip-in/clip-out before any serious riding this weekend.

Hank


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

SPD pedals are more durable, but Eggbeaters have saved my knees and allow me to ride with out pain. I'll keep using the Eggs.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> SPD pedals are more durable, but Eggbeaters have saved my knees and allow me to ride with out pain. I'll keep using the Eggs.


BM, I've heard similar cure with eggs, are you running low float or high float. What works better for you. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

mimi1885 said:


> BM, I've heard similar cure with eggs, are you running low float or high float. What works better for you. Thanks.


I started out with high float and my knee pain went away almost instantly. After a couple months I switched over to low float and my knees stayed happy, so that's where I am. The nice thing about Eggs isn't just the extra float, but also there's no spring trying to bring your foot back to center; the float is completely free.

For the record, I took a lot of time adjusting my SPD cleats and I could get the knee pain to go away for a little while, but it always came back. I really, really tried to get them to work.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I started out with high float and my knee pain went away almost instantly. After a couple months I switched over to low float and my knees stayed happy, so that's where I am. The nice thing about Eggs isn't just the extra float, but also there's no spring trying to bring your foot back to center; the float is completely free.
> 
> For the record, I took a lot of time adjusting my SPD cleats and I could get the knee pain to go away for a little while, but it always came back. I really, really tried to get them to work.


Good point about the free float:thumbsup:

I've tried the high and low float, I could not get comfortable with the high float to save my life and the low float is plenty of float for me. My issue is I like high tension and Eggs do not have tension adjustment and the tension on the Eggs is too soft to my liking


----------



## matt5150 (Jul 26, 2007)

+1 for Speedplay Frogs


----------



## Maunster (Jul 30, 2012)

Just getting back into riding after 10 years or so. Have never ridden clip less, but looking forward to riding SPD's with easy out cleats.


----------



## TheDodoKiller (Aug 2, 2012)

SPD's are the way to go for me. I've been using them for several years, and they've taken as much abuse as I can give them. One moment they had been hit pretty hard in a DH collision (Don't ask how) and then they sat for 9 months, and rusted. I recently put them back on a bike, and a quick spray of GT85 made them work like new. That was the M520's as well. I've never felt that I'd need to use anything else.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

DirtyHank said:


> I have to say I'm a little nervous (I ride SPD on my road bike) it's a long way down on my Rockhopper 29er, but the last time I crashed off a jump, I'm not so sure that my feet did not come off the pedals and added to the rediculousity of my crash. I'l practice on the flats for awhile and I guess I'll practice clip-in/clip-out before any serious riding this weekend.Hank


O.K., I got them:










But like I said before I'm a little bit nervous. I guess I'd have to say on my RoadBike I'm comfortable clipping in and out of my SPD-SL Ultegra pedals, know how to anticipate when to clip out.

Even though I've ridden bikes all my life, on mountain bike I consider myself a beginner. I usually ride with my wife and have learned not to follow too close because a few times she has stopped to dismount and chosen to walk, rather than ride through a difficult section. Clipped in, I would not have enough time to clip out and over I'd go and I don't want to do that again (happened a few times all by self on my road bike). I plan to ride on the street and practice before getting onto the dirt.

I could use some help adjusting the Spring Tension of the pedal.










The factory setting seems to be set about 2-3 turns "stronger" (up) from the weakest position. Is this a good place to start, or should I seat the screw into the weakest position to get the feel of that first?

Just answered my own question. Turned the screws clockwise to the weakest setting then backed it off one click (quarter turn). Took a test drive to Sports Chalet (half mile or so) and guess what. Clipped in without looking, clipped out with very little effort (maybe too little) and felt completely comfortable to do it in the dirt. I even noticed that if I flubbed it and didn't get clipped in quickly, there was enough pedal/shoe contact to keep peddaling effectively.I'll be super careful at least for a little while though. Clipping in feels more correct than not being clipped in.

Thanks Guys,

Hank 

P.S. It might just be me, but in Amazon reviews of these pedals a few people said they were big enough to ride with just ordinary sneakers sandals whatever on casual rides. Looking at them, they are two sided clip in not one side platform one side clip in so unless you want to plant your foot on a cleat (lump) I don't think they'd be too comfortable for anything more than 1/2 mile. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## m4rtini (Aug 13, 2012)

it´s possible adjust strongest position on egg beater?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

m4rtini said:


> it´s possible adjust strongest position on egg beater?


They're not adjustable.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

SPD's for me too. I started with SPD's and went to Eggs but after 2 months they fell apart and am disappointed in the quality. They are great if you grind in the mud a lot but I have gotten more injuries from using the Egg's than the SPD's due to release issues. And yes I have tried the 15 and 20 degree release positions by swapping the plates on the shoes.
So back to the tried and true again...


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

Just curious as to when some of the replies mention that these are an easy entrance to clipless venue, are they not counting the shoes? Aren't those like $100 per pair?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

You can easily find shoes for $50.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

never rode eggbeaters, but i tried LOOK pedals, which have a similar shape cleat. they had a nice springy release, but i felt the tension was too hard to unclip. I also prefer LESS float. This is because i also ride platforms every once in a while, and i dont like the feeling of my feet "skating" around on the pedal. Not to mention, the less float you have, the smaller the angle to release, and easier to unclip fast in my opinion.

I heard that Crank bros pedals have more float, therefore more angle to release. So you'd have to twist further to get out. am i right about that?

anyway. i think SPD is best for starters. you can set the tension super low and it builds confidence. If you find that later you want to push really hard and hammer, you may have to tension a bit tighter or even switch pedals if you want.

yes, the mud thing kind of sucks. I guess it depends what you're looking for. in my opinion, SPDs are better for beginners.


----------



## BikeDestroyer (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm new to mountain biking and am finding that this is all trial & error. What works for one may not work for another, but at least there are lots of options out there. 

I've been running the SPD on the least amount of tension and I have a hard time clicking out on the left side because of bad ankles. A friend suggested the egg beaters so I just bought new egg beaters today to try out. They seam easier to clip out of but the real test will be an actual ride. If they don't work then I'll put the SPD's back on but change the cleats to the multi-release system.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

interesting, i find that if you set the tension of SPDs (at least the ones i have) to the loosest, you can practically fall out of them. 

however, i also have a pair of those dual sided platform/SPD, and the loosest tension is still very stiff. i have no idea why. and yes, the multi's release easier, and they also release at broader angles if you have one of those "oh shyt" moments and start flailing. happens to all of us!


----------



## BikeDestroyer (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I do like my SPD's. If my left foot released like my right foot does then there wouldn't be an issue. It must be the slight strain on my left ankle that makes it more difficult. My left ankle was actually sore after my last ride, that's what made me more aware of what was going on.
Trial & error.....I'll try different things until I find what works best for me.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

I started with egg beaters and never looked back


----------



## hwtan68 (Apr 7, 2012)

i tried the CB clipless and then i found it harder to unclip than the spd

now am using multi-release cleats with spd, am tightening the tension as days goes by.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Eggbeaters. When my friends and I ride in the snow, the guys with Shimano pedals have all sorts of trouble clicking in while the CB pedal guys do not.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

Atl-Biker said:


> Just curious as to when some of the replies mention that these are an easy entrance to clipless venue, are they not counting the shoes? Aren't those like $100 per pair?


If you shop around a little, you can find some super cheap shoes. I recently picked up a pair for about $25 (w/ SPD cleats included in the box) at a Pearl Izumi factory store. They aren't as good as the shoes I replaced, but I don't mind tearing them up on the rocks.

Hey! That was my first post! LOL


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

BikeDestroyer said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do like my SPD's. If my left foot released like my right foot does then there wouldn't be an issue. It must be the slight strain on my left ankle that makes it more difficult. My left ankle was actually sore after my last ride, that's what made me more aware of what was going on.
> Trial & error.....I'll try different things until I find what works best for me.


You can adjust the spring tension to suit. The plate position on your shoe also has something to do with how sore your ankle(s) get. You may need a different innersole in your left shoe vs the right one. I just got fitted on my bike and it is amazing what a difference in comfort that made. Foot position on the pedal has a lot to do with comfort and power. Have a pro look at the way you sit on your bike and you'd be amazed how much more comfy your rides will be..YMMV


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Im new and found the eggbeaters very easy to get use to...


----------



## steezy.steve23 (Feb 15, 2011)

SPD's can open a beer.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

Xcisok said:


> I started with egg beaters and never looked back


same here. don't anticipate ever using another kind of pedal. they are durable as hell for me. i've bashed them against granite rocks countless times and they keep coming back for more. the only time i have minor issues is when its time to change cleats. clip in and clip out are sketchy for a ride or 2 until they wear in, but after that i'm golden


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Never tried eggbeaters but I'm pretty happy with my first pair of SPD's on my first MTB, in fact I think I like SPD's better than the SPD-SL on my Roadbike (plastic eventuall deforms and has to be replaced)

I have a question: What is the downside to having my Shimano PD M530 SLX (Jenson $43) set to the lightest setting ? I'm thinking the only thing could be if a ride gets too rough you'd unclip unexpectedly. So far so good for me as I've been able to panic-unclip during an uphill that I poof out on. 

Eggbeaters for you :thumbsup:
SPD's for me, (at least for now) :thumbsup:

Hank


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ no danger, unless you're jumping or hammering so hard you come out. Hasnt happened to me, so i keep them loose. mostly so that i dont twist or torque my ankle in a crash. i've seen it happen to other people, twisting their ankle awkwardly in crashes.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks NH !,

Hey does anyone ever bike Tuckerman's Ravine ?

Hank


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

DirtyHank said:


> Thanks NH !,
> 
> Hey does anyone ever bike Tuckerman's Ravine ?
> 
> Hank


Are you serious? Like the headwall?


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

this is a very good summary... +1


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

I got spds as my first clip less set. Love them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Are you serious? Like the headwall?












I'm sure someone could do it. At 65, unfortunately...it won't be me.

My only complaint in life...born too early for extreme sports,,but then there was nothing like Columbine back in those days..a kinder world,

Hank


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Wild Nature said:


> The quality of Crank Bros pedals has really dropped off in the last couple years. .


I did not know it was possible to go much lower.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I did not know it was possible to go much lower.


This again? 

Crank Brothers makes cheap Eggbeaters, and like most things cheap, they break. You need to get either the 3 or 11 to get something which will last. Before they started numbering them, you needed to buy at least the SL to get a quality and durable pedal.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I did not know it was possible to go much lower.


You resurrected an 7 month old thread to offer this nugget of insight?

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello from 2018. I've ridden Eggbeater 11 for a year, my first clipless. Due to both clipping in and unclipping never been ideal (to put it lightly), and also the fear of injury in a harder crash, I've swapped them for XTR M9000 Race SPD today (multi-release, lowest tension). What to say, I don't remember having this good time with the bike the whole last year. The clipping/unclipping is flawless and for some reason I did a lot more standing-position pedaling time on the bike (locked out iCD Fox suss). So that's that.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

ypocat said:


> Hello from 2018.


Holy cow! I'm subscribed to this thread from 2012???

Do they even still make Eggbeaters?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

ypocat said:


> ...I've swapped them for XTR M9000 Race SPD today (multi-release, lowest tension)...


I've never been a fan of the multi-release cleats. Nothing worse than coming unclipped unexpectedly. I'm thinking you might be better off with flats.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> I've never been a fan of the multi-release cleats. Nothing worse than coming unclipped unexpectedly. I'm thinking you might be better off with flats.


It's all about the intended usage. If you do rougher terrain, of course. I do asphalt 99.9% of the time. I just like the super comfort and safety/stability of my 29er.
Of the ~35 years I ride, only last year was clipless, yet there's no damn way going back to flats.
Kudos to the guys here who ride rough stuff with clipless though, I'd be **** scared. (but yeah I'd do it anyway, we're officially crazy here)


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I have a pair of SPDs. Over the years, I've swapped back and forth between clipless and flats. I never could clip in successfully. I had to fumble around for 5-10 seconds every time I unclipped. I decided to toss my SPDs on my road bike and just fumble around on that instead.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

pic related and current


----------



## sptimmy43 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have been thinking of trying clipless. I saw this thread and thought,"perfect!" Then I realized it was from ancient times. 

Anyway, do the the quality issues of Crank Brothers pedals from 2012 still hold true today? I was thinking of trying some Mallet E pedals.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Crank Bros pedals are much better now than before. I used to break them so regularly that I actually carried spare Eggbeaters in my Camelbak on long rides. I have three pairs of Mallets on my bikes now that have given me no trouble whatsoever.


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

Quality-wise mine were perfect. They just were -- too attached to me.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

sptimmy43 said:


> I have been thinking of trying clipless. I saw this thread and thought,"perfect!" Then I realized it was from ancient times.
> 
> Anyway, do the the quality issues of Crank Brothers pedals from 2012 still hold true today? I was thinking of trying some Mallet E pedals.


As long as you don't get their lowest end pedals. From mid price and up they're great. I do recommend disassembling them to relube every 800 miles or so. It's super easy to do.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Fajita Dave said:


> As long as you don't get their lowest end pedals. From mid price and up they're great. I do recommend disassembling them to relube every 800 miles or so. It's super easy to do.


I have used all the pedal systems over half of a century. Now all my rides have either the 11 or 3 models plus my wife's bike. Lightest and easier to service. They look minimal in appearance and comes in colors.

Note me the following recent change to the bearings. All EB pedals now have a glide bearing which is plastic infused with lube. These "bearings" are made by a different Company. They are used in many different catigories. These bearings replaced the needle bearings on the higher level pedals. So even the $450.00 USD 11's have a plastic bearing on the inside. They still use a sealed bearing on the outside. No more grooving on the spindle. Buy what you like but EB pedals work well. A flat side and clip in side pedal is now available too. 
If you way less than 200 pounds, the gold 11 model can be bought used for 150.00 USD on line saving you 300 dollars.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I ditched the eggbeaters because rock strikes killed them. Only run M520s now. $25 a set and durable. But if rock strikes weren't a thing then eggbeaters would be fine.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Schulze said:


> I ditched the eggbeaters because rock strikes killed them. Only run M520s now. $25 a set and durable. But if rock strikes weren't a thing then eggbeaters would be fine.


I almost never hit rocks so I cannot comment on that issue but defer to those that have this issue. On other advantage is you do not need a pedal wrench to remove. Just a #6 hex which I carry with me.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Lone Rager said:


> I've never been a fan of the multi-release cleats. Nothing worse than coming unclipped unexpectedly. I'm thinking you might be better off with flats.


there is something worse

not being able to unclip

....ouch ooff owie my bones, probably

but for sure I want tight, single release spuds. 
multi-release is problematic for a bunch of unexpected unclips...
sprints and steep grunts where power>finesse


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

im convinced that after nuclear apocalypse, ther will be SPDs. Ive been riding for 30+ years. Ive been through 3 sets of SPD pedals, two of them are still in service.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Egg Beaters for the past 15-years. Have ridden the same set of EB Model 3s since November 2012. Lots of rock hits, annual regreasing, 4 sets of cleats and they’ve never failed me. SPDs are bullet proof and great pedals. I just like the minimalist feel of the beaters, mud shedding, float, and quality.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Taroroot said:


> im convinced that after nuclear apocalypse, ther will be SPDs. Ive been riding for 30+ years. Ive been through 3 sets of SPD pedals, two of them are still in service.


Whereas if Eggbreakers come within 10 feet of a rock, they will do what all Crank Bros products do...


----------



## ypocat (Sep 19, 2012)

People keep discussing the quality but for one I don't want to stay clipped in when I crash in traffic. Hence the SPD's. I assume healing a broken ankle (or knee or spine) is far harder than ordering a new set of pedals.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Joules said:


> Whereas if Eggbreakers come within 10 feet of a rock, they will do what all Crank Bros products do...


Sorry but I must call this BS.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I rode egg beaters for about two years because I liked the minimalist design and four-sided entry. I tried to like them, I really did but ultimately I went back to the XTRs that I had before.

Getting out of the egg beaters was never a problem for me, but getting in was.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

When I start to have difficulty clipping in to my CB pedals, it means it's time for new cleats.


----------



## nuclearsword (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been running egg beaters for a couple years. I've also tried out my dad's SPD's.

I'm not skilled enough to really tell the difference. I will say the spd's were way easier to clip into at first. The egg beaters were pretty tricky but once you get the hang of it it's no problem.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Eggbeater on my XC bike and XT on the trail bike. I like 'em both.


----------

